# Shimano E-Tube Di2 System Check and Programmer SM-PCE1



## rubber_duckie (Apr 24, 2012)

Dear all, 

I need some advice.
I’m using Shimano DA 9070 Di2 Group set for my bike.

I been playing around with the E-Tube software and able to perform some FW upgrade, check and custom for shifter and etc by using 
Shimano Dura Ace Di2 SM-BCR2 USB-Charger for SM-BTR2 – black

But went I wanted to perform trouble shooting using E-Tube a window POP up and request me to use 
Shimano E-Tube Di2 System Check and Programmer SM-PCE1 for this option.
Now I am wondering should I get this additional kit for my Di2? Or just leave it…..

Anyone out there which are using this, please kindly know your recomm.


----------



## goodboyr (Apr 19, 2006)

I've got one, but since I've had no issues with my di2 ive had no need to diagnose a problem. So its on the shelf. I use my battery charger for the firmware updates and customization.


----------



## rubber_duckie (Apr 24, 2012)

Actually I'm doing the same as you.

but my quesiton will be do i need this 
Shimano E-Tube Di2 System Check and Programmer SM-PCE1


----------



## goodboyr (Apr 19, 2006)

Maybe we are communicating at cross purposes here. Unless you have problems with your system the pce1 is not necessary. Other than fault diagnosis it has no additional features over the charger.


----------



## rubber_duckie (Apr 24, 2012)

Thanks! I think just don't need it now.....


----------

